# Intel NUC



## dhbp (Jul 23, 2017)

Anyone built a DAW PC with the Intel NUCs? (Small form factor PC)

Wondering if there is enough power in one of the high end ones to run Omnisphere, Keyscape, Kontakt etc. Looking to replace my Mac Mini 2011. This is for my gig rig thus the small form factor.

Thanks

DH


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 23, 2017)

Sure but you're going to grow weary of the slow CPU.
If it doesn't have a 3.6GHz base clock save your money.

But you might want to check out Corsair Bulldog.
I bought an empty one, stuck my own Mini ITX, CPU/GPU/RAM + SSD/NVMe in it for an HTPC.

I put a spare PCI-e 1X audio connector card on it so I can drag my DSP Rack into the living room and program on a 56 inch UHDTV Screen from the couch.

Audio connector cards can use PCI-e 1/2/4/8 or 16X slots.
Intel NUC, Gigabyte Brix, etc.

Lots of SFF choices out there.


----------



## dhbp (Jul 23, 2017)

Top of the line NUC goes to 3.5 with a quad core. Looked at the Brix but I don't think they go as high (yet)

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856102166

DH


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 23, 2017)

"Goes up to" is the catch phrase..
There's some really nice Mini ITX Chassis out there.
Nice thing about that is a powerful CPU.
The right CPU means you can have a little box that's as powerful as a well stocked Tower.
Most folks here with ATX Towers use maybe 15% of the excess gunk on a motherboard.


----------



## dhbp (Jul 23, 2017)

My 2011 Mac Mini is a 2.5 Duo core - runs everything fine except Keyscape, and Omnisphere when there are multiple instances - not bad for a 6 year old CPU. The NUC is in effect an mini ITX - I'll check out some of the other Mini ITX to see what processor they will support. 

Thanks

DH


----------



## martincraneV (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm in the process of building a mini itx to cart around. There are some really cool cases out there that are incredibly compact and look really cool if you are thinking of a build.

Dan Cases A4 
Sentry 
NCASE M1
http://www.geeekstore.com/store/p69/GEEEK_A20_Mini_ITX_Case.html (Geeek A20)

I went with an A20 and can throw it in my backpack no problem

MC


----------



## dhbp (Jul 25, 2017)

Considering an intel 7700 Core i7 with a Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac motherboard.

DH


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2017)

Your CPU is the most important part IMHO.
The faster the better.
Those mobile CPUs in the NUC are not that good for audio.

With Intels excellent GFX you can put your audio card in the PCI-e 16X slot using a ribbon style riser card and have a 1U ATX Chassis about 9 inches deep.
Check out Travla Chassis, and over at Logic Chassis there's lots of great mini itx Chassis that are just small boxes.

As usual gamers lead the way for us when shrinking down Chassis, etc.
RioToro has really great Chassis too.


----------



## dhbp (Jul 25, 2017)

Looking at the Intel Core i7-7700k in a mini ITX case now - that is a desktop quad i7 CPU up to 4.5 GHZ. 
Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac motherboard has Thunderbolt and USB built-in. That with an SSD and 32GB DDR 4 should be good for a while I'd hope.

DH


----------

